# Indexing Norman Tool Post



## bill stupak (May 27, 2016)

Modified a Norman style tool post to index. Here is the original posting. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/craftsman-12-36-mods.44951/

I milled 24 slots to give 15 degree indexing and used spring loaded ball plungers to engage the slots. Bill


----------



## barnett (May 27, 2016)

Wow, Thats nice !!! I might see one of those in my future . 

Tom


----------

